# Apple TV et enceinte AirPlay



## thefutureismylife (30 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, je projète de m'acheter un(e) Apple TV ainsi qu'une enceinte airplay.

Je sais que l'Apple TV gère les enceintes airplay pour y envoyer le son. Mais est ce que cette fonction garde la synchronisation image/son lorsqu'on regarde un film ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.


----------



## Lauange (1 Juillet 2013)

Salut, c'est a mes yeux un achat inutile. J'ai une ATV2 qui ne sert quasiment pas. Depuis que des applis comme canal touch ou orange tv ne sont plus difusable en airplay, cela n'a pas d'interêt. Je rencontre parfois qques difficultés pour connecter l'ensemble (perte du signal wifi). Je trouve que j'utilise plus mon enceinte beats pill que l'ATV reliée au home cinema. Côté appli installée sur l'ATV2, y'a rien d'extra. Pour la lecture de film depuis itunes en airplay, ca saccade régulièrement rendant la lecture très inconfortable.

Bref j'ai une ATV2.


----------



## Maxoubx (2 Juillet 2013)

ça dépend également de son réseau wifi.. si on a une veille box d'un opérateur c'est normal que ca saccade


----------



## Lauange (2 Juillet 2013)

Pas de bol, pas une vieille box.


----------

